# Wild black widow



## tarantulas118 (Oct 22, 2022)

This black widow has been like a pet this is the first time I saw and this is the last


----------



## Sphyx (Oct 22, 2022)

Wow she’s so pretty! I wonder if you’ll get an egg sack since she’s wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 22, 2022)

L Hesperus. Where's her web?


----------



## tarantulas118 (Oct 22, 2022)

The Snark said:


> L Hesperus. Where's her web?


you see that rock she’s crawling her web is under the rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 23, 2022)

tarantulas118 said:


> you see that rock she’s crawling her web is under the rock


Odd being out and about like that. Usually that = bird food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

